# Fixing swollen particle board



## James14

I've acquired on old ping pong table from my grandparents pole-barn. It is in decent shape, except for the fact that the outside edges have swollen slightly from getting wet in the barn. To describe it, it looks rough and bubbly. I'm planning on resurfacing the table, and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to fix it? I don't want to sand it too much being that it is a ping pong table and you want an even thickness througout the table so the ball bounces evenly.


----------



## cabinetman

If it is particleboard, let it dry real well, and use a block sander to sand it flat. It may be very crumbly depending on how wet it got.













 







.


----------



## jack warner

its not worth the time. once wet and or swollen, i will fall apart.


----------



## BassBlaster

I agree, its probably not worth trying to fix it. I would just replace it.


----------



## cabinetman

jack warner said:


> its not worth the time. once wet and or swollen, i will fall apart.





BassBlaster said:


> I agree, its probably not worth trying to fix it. I would just replace it.


It really depends on how wet the substrate got, and which composite the substrate is. There are different types of "particle board". I can buy a composite called "particle board", which is actually named "Southern Industrial Board". It is very dense, and glued with very small particles. It's extremely smooth.

By contrast there is particle board of much lesser quality, called "chipboard", or "flakeboard", or "underlayment", comprised of larger wood particles. There is no comparison of the two composites. The ping pong table could have been fabricated from the best quality board, or not. I've had luck in wet/swollen SIPB to allow to dry, or force dry with an air hose, and then sand flat.

So, it depends on how wet, how swollen, and the type of board in question. Lesser quality boards may just disintegrate after getting wet. But, it's worthwhile to be informed before making a blanket statement to discard. 












 







.


----------



## dvalery20

James14 said:


> I've acquired on old ping pong table from my grandparents pole-barn. It is in decent shape, except for the fact that the outside edges have swollen slightly from getting wet in the barn. To describe it, it looks rough and bubbly. I'm planning on resurfacing the table, and I was wondering if there is anything I can do to fix it? I don't want to sand it too much being that it is a ping pong table and you want an even thickness througout the table so the ball bounces evenly.


It would probably just be cheaper and easier to buy new particle board and putting a new finish on it than restoring the once water logged particle board.


----------



## jack warner

pb is pb, weather its stran board, mdf, or other type's, its glue and wood chips/particles pressed with glue. doesnt matter what type. once wet and or swollen it will never be the same. replacement is best.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN

You can try drying it out and see how it looks, but I have the feeling that you will not get very decent results. My experience with the material is that once it has deteriorated due to moisture it isn't much good anymore.

Gerry


----------



## James14

well, it's not wet anymore. the water damage was probably from 15 years ago. It's not that severe, so i think i will try sanding it and just putting extra paint there when i paint it. Buying a new peice of particle board is not an option, otherwise i would just buy a new table. the table still feels solid in those areas.


----------



## Fishbucket

After you sand it flat, it may be to porus for just painting alone. use a wood filler to get a smooth surface, then prime, then paint. 

Let us know how it goes either way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Beasley

Might try painting those edges with Minwax wood hardener and letting it dry good before sanding it. It would beef it up some and be less prone to crumble.


----------



## cabinetman

You might consider edge gluing some hardwood to protect all the edges. It would help keep the top flat.












 







.


----------



## James14

there already is a piece of white trimming surrounding the table. Can I use minwax wood hardener on the top if after some sanding the wood seems to crumble away, or would it be better to cover it with wood filler? Also, how do you go about applying wood filler?


----------



## James14

It is also slightly warped. could i staigten it by screwing some boards to the underside?


----------

